# Hankook as OEM tyre supplier for TT/TTS?!



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

Not that OEM spec tyres are typically the best, but is anyone disappointed that a "second tier" tyre manufacturer now supplies Audi for the TT/TTS? Is this an example of a company buying their way into becoming a tier 1 tyre manufacturer such as Michelin, Continental, Dunlop or Pirelli?

http://www.hankooktire.com.br/About_Han ... =4&idx=361

Also, why has the width of the tyres decreased from 255/35/19 from the MK2 to 245/35/19 for the MK3? I doubt its a clearance issue because the 20" option is still has 255 width.


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

My immediate impression of the tyres is good. They are quiet and seem pretty grippy. Not sure how much life will be in them though.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

When I looked at all the demonstration TT's October/November they all had 19inch Hanhook tyres on. But on my new 15 plate TT Sline quattro they have Continentals on. Not sure if everyone else has them on there new car? Or the Hanhooks?

Regards


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Hankook tyres,they have been doing well in tests for nearly 10yrs now


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

In a test just out the Hankook S1 Evo's came out on top,so as I said in my previous post,don't worry about Hankooks,they're a great tyre


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

As jaybyme says there is nothing wrong with Hankook tyres, had several pairs on different cars and they've performed as well as or better than tyres by the tyre snob brands.


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

Nothing wrong with hankooks....I had a toureg with Pirelli tyres which lasted all of 20000 miles swapped to hankooks as harder wearing and got near enough 35000 out of them with no real noticeable difference between the two brands in terms of performance, handling, noise etc. :lol:


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I fitted the S1 Evo2s on my Scirocco R and found them as good as the OE Bridgestone tyres and quieter to boot


----------



## vivtt (Mar 6, 2015)

The most recent deliveries here in Luxembourg have been TTs shod with Continental tyres, not Hankook.

I wil get my car on Tuesday next and am curious as to which tyres will be on it.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

macadamia said:


> Not that OEM spec tyres are typically the best, but is anyone disappointed that a "second tier" tyre manufacturer now supplies Audi for the TT/TTS? Is this an example of a company buying their way into becoming a tier 1 tyre manufacturer such as Michelin, Continental, Dunlop or Pirelli?


Haven't used them, but the reviews seem good and the more options for good tyres the better. 
Why do you see it as an example of "buying their way in"? 
It's usually the big companies that have the power to "buy their way" to staying top of the sales pile (and then charge premium prices because they're perceived as "tier 1"). 
No reason why it should stay a closed club.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

More and more far eastern tyre manufactures are now oem on Vag cars.
Falkens have just announced that they are supplying tyres for the Passat now as well as other cars.
Apollo, are building a factory in Hungary to supply European markets.
Seems very strange considering what the political situation is like in Hungary at the moment.Maybe the 60 million Euros the the EU gave Apollo helped persuade them to set up in Hungary. ;o)
Hankook also have two factories in Hungary


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

When I collected my new TTS a few years back, I was pretty horrified to see Toyo's on it and complete and utter crap they proved to be. Wouldn't surprise me one bit to see Audi doing that trick again. Let's hope the new deliveries coming into the UK are shod with premium rubber. Thankfully it was Continentals on my new S3, so happy with that.


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

I looked at my tyres this morning and I have Bridgestone Potenzas on my MK3, not Hankook.

Looks like they are just putting on whatever they have left at the factory.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

It will depend on the size fitted to your car.
It's always been the case that Manufactures use different makes at the same time


----------



## vivtt (Mar 6, 2015)

Picked up my car today. Am pleased that it came with Continental SportContacts, not Hankook.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Is it possible that you have 18" wheels? If yes then maybe Continentals on 18's and 19's on Hankook's - I have an S line on 19's with Hankook's and must say quite impressed - less road noise than the S line A3 on 18" continentals we also have, better grip too.


----------



## vivtt (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes, I have 18" wheels.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Believe the 20" option come with PZero's


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The wheels are supplied by the logistics company to the Audi manufacturing plant with tyres already fitted. There is a preferred tyre and alternative tyre option provided by Audi to the supplier. Depending on demand of a particular size and spec of tyre on the tyre manufacturer it's normal to source from an alternative supplier to maintain production schedules.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Hankook tyres aren't too bad I'm led to believe, but the wider issue demonstrates a poor show from Audi IMO. You can spec almost anything on a new car order, even the colour of the seat belts, yet you can't choose the make and model of the tyres, the only thing connecting the car to the road. Other manufacturers seem to be placing more importance on this, if you buy a BMW M Car for example you know it will come fitted with Michelin super sports. It would definitely be nice as the paying customer to be presented with the option.


----------

